# Blocky Dog collars?



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey guys. I did a search for Blocky Dog collars on the forum but didn't find much info on them. Does anyone here use them? If so, what's your opinion? Worth the money or is Stillwater a better purchase?

If you have any other sites besides the ones already posted in other threads (Stillwater, Tablerock, BulldogSupply, CollarMania) then feel free to post them up too so I can check 'em out.

Thanks in advance.

Edit: Just came across a thread by meganc66 listing http://www.collarshop.org so add that to the already mentioned sites.


----------



## sammy (Mar 30, 2009)

From everything I've read about BD collars, they are supposed to be awesome. I had contacted BD a few yrs back asking about the collars they make. I got a very nice response, a very detailed explanation about the materials that go into making their collars. It was evident that they take great pride in the products they sell. As far as the cost, well that's a personal preference. I say contact them and tell them what you want and how much it will cost you. One thing though, I'm not sure BD makes tie-out collars (the kind used on a chain set up), so be sure to ask if that's what you are looking for. 
Stillwater is supposed to be great too. I know someone who has a SW collar and is very pleased with it. 
My advice, give both of them a call and just let tell them what you need. From there you should be able to make a final decision.


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

I have Stillwater collars. Shane is a very nice man and he was very helpful in reccommending what I needed for a collar and harness for my APBT. They are great quality and I haven't been disappointed with them. Other sites I have found was www.thebullystore.com and Dog harness , Dog collar , Dog leash , Dog muzzle - Dog training equipment from Trusted Direct Source - Home. I guess a lot depends on what you are looking for. My money is on stillwater, quality, reasonable prices and prompt delivery.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I have never heard of Blocky Dog, but I am a TableRock supporter. Great people and quality product.


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

@Sammy: Thanks. I might have to do that. I will probably just end up trying out both as I have a bit before my pup is big enough for a BD. Plus, the site says they can take 90 days to ship & receive. <-- Geez

@PerfectPit: Thanks for the links, but the first one didn't work for me. 

@american_pit13: I'll have to look at the TR site again. I browsed through earlier but nothing really caught my eye the first time around. 



Also, if anyone did order a BD collar, how long did it take to get it? Close to their 90 day mark? That's quite a long wait.


----------



## SemperFiGirl (Aug 18, 2010)

We're planning on getting some custom made leather collars for our Dogos from Raw Dog Leather. They have beautiful stuff. You can check them out and see if you like any of their collars.


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

SemperFiGirl said:


> We're planning on getting some custom made leather collars for our Dogos from Raw Dog Leather. They have beautiful stuff. You can check them out and see if you like any of their collars.


o0o0o0o. Thank you. I really like the colored leather, plus the little hearts are adorable. AND it's cheap. :roll:


----------



## SemperFiGirl (Aug 18, 2010)

You're welcome! I love the colored leather and hearts too!


----------



## A-Train (Jun 2, 2010)

One of my favourites ST Leathercraft, surprised no one has mentioned them yet. I cant wait for my pup to stop growing so i can get one from them


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

i'm supposed to getting mine in a couple of weeks WOOT WOOT i am so freaking excited about it, you don't even know!!!!!!! i will be posting pics as soon as i get mine :woof::woof::woof::woof:


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

and it does take a bit of time to get them round 3 months but i pretty sure it will be totally worth it and will put in an order for tika and cheza as soon as she is grown when i get a chance


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I have had both Tablerock and stillwater collars and I prefer Tablerock. She has better colors and sizes at tablerock and the stillwater collar I got rubbed one of my dogs raw. Both have nice products though.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I have ordered from stillwater twice... 

my review on them is:

The first time I ordered :

The collars last forever, but the holes for the buckle on them suck, he just burns a hole through the fabric leaving the excess glue to scratch your dog which CAN lead not only to a skin irritation, but an infection from it if left gone for too long. One of the collars were used for daily tie outs and the dog lounged in a kiddy pool all day and it never rusted. I also got an order of hide, it was dirty, but the dogs loved it so i couldn't complain. The order was to my door faster than any other place i have ever ordered from.

The second time I ordered:

I ordered more hide, it was here quickly like before, but this time the hide was full of cow poop, bugs and mold. I returned to sender the package, because I never could get through to him.


----------

